# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2014



## MSantos (1 Mar 2014 às 01:50)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2014 às 02:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*

Chove normalmente, nem muito forte nem muito fraca, com 9.1ºC.


A mínima de ontem foi 6ºC (deu-se logo ao início da madrugada porque entretanto as nuvens apareceram)


----------



## keipha (1 Mar 2014 às 10:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*

Chuva muito fraquinha a esta altura. sigo com um acumulado de 14.5mm nas ultimas 24h e 1.0mm na ultima hora. rajada de 16.2km/h ás 00.31. temperatura 11.5º e humidade de 95%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o dia vai de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca,com 12.6ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2014 às 11:27)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca e 9,8ºC. Mínima de 5,1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2014 às 11:31)

Por Lamego mínima de 6,2
Chuva fraca e continua
Temperatura atual de 10,2


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Mar 2014 às 11:36)

Empezamos marzo con chuva fraca a ratos mais intensa.

Os estratos apenas deixan visibilidade e cubren os montes

*6.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

Boas,muito nublado e por vezes uns chuviscos fracos ,com 13.8ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2014 às 14:05)

Boas,nublado e vento,com 14.2ºC 94%HR.


----------



## keipha (1 Mar 2014 às 15:57)

Por aqui chuva e vento moderado. acumulado das ultimas 24h 20.7mm. Ultima hora 3.1mm. Temperatura 13.1ºC e humidade a 92%


----------



## panda (1 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

e vento moderado
Temperatura *13.2ºC* e *81%Hr*
 acumulada *10.5mm*
P 1009 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2014 às 16:48)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



keipha disse:


> Chuva muito fraquinha a esta altura. sigo com um acumulado de 14.5mm nas ultimas 24h e 1.0mm na ultima hora. rajada de 16.2km/h ás 00.31. temperatura 11.5º e humidade de 95%



Só por curiosidade...  Qual é a sua estação?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2014 às 16:49)

O vento sopra por vezes forte de oeste, a chuva é em geral fraca.


----------



## gomas (1 Mar 2014 às 16:58)

boas dia de inverno com chuva fraca mas persistente com temperatura amena


----------



## keipha (1 Mar 2014 às 17:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



Mr. Neves disse:


> Só por curiosidade...  Qual é a sua estação?



É uma lacrosse ws2350. Comprei ao duncan aqui no fórum


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2014 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



keipha disse:


> É uma lacrosse ws2350. Comprei ao duncan aqui no fórum



Pois, eu ando a ver se arranjo uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 cabeada aqui para o sítio, se bem me lembro o termo-higrómetro dessa estação vem sem radiation-shield, o que pode tornar os dados incorretos principalmente durante o dia


----------



## keipha (1 Mar 2014 às 17:44)

Ela trás uma protecção,  mas não é grande coisa. Para já está por baixo do cume do telhado.  Mas para breve vou fazer um RS como indicam aqui no fórum


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2014 às 21:02)

Boas,por aqui em todo o dia não passou de chuviscos ,o vento moderado de WNW,com 13.2ºC 81%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 14.9C e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Muito ventoso,já deixou de chuviscar,com 13.3ºC 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2014 às 11:56)

Bom dia.

Tal como ontem...céu muito nublado e por vezes chuviscos puxados pelo vento ,com 13.7ºC 89%HR.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

Ontem, a estação do meteocovilha, instalada no planalto da Torre - Serra da Estrela, contabilizou *61,6mm*.

Em redor da serra:

26,9mm - Manteigas;
26,4mm - Penhas da Saúde;
24,6mm - Loriga;
10,4mm - Covilhã


----------



## Norther (2 Mar 2014 às 13:47)

Aqui continua um aguaceiro fraco, desde as 8h pelo menos, temperatura ronda os 11ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2014 às 18:22)

Aproveitei este domingo para ir espreitar os neveiros na Sanábria.

A 1700m, não está mal.






Apanhei também uns exercícios no lago gelado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2014 às 19:13)

Boas,tarde com céu muito nublado e por vezes chuviscos,com 12.3ºC 95%HR e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Mar 2014 às 20:27)

Boas
Dia marcado pelo vento e alguns aguaceiros 
Temperatura *11.7ºC* e *84%Hr*
 acumulada *3.7mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

boas

nao tenho postado porque estou por lisboa, (cascais), mesmo assim vou volocar o post daqui: 

o dia foi de chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado. a temperatura andou entre os 10 e os 15 garus... 
atualmente não chove, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2014 às 00:10)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de WNW,com 10.0ºC 61%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 00:19)

Boa noite. O vento já sopra com rajadas um pouco mais intensas.

Sigo ainda com 9.6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 00:56)

Aguaceiros fracos e 9ºC


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2014 às 09:55)

Por aqui continua o vento com rajadas fortes, desde sabado de tarde que temos tido estas rajadas que aventa os contentores do lixo, ate um vidrão foi virado, muitas ramas de árvores nas estradas.
A temperatura ronda os 7ºC e agora esta céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vifra (3 Mar 2014 às 10:22)

Hoje acordei assim, com uma nevada lá fora. A população este ano já se queixa da neve, mas para mim, nunca é demais.


----------



## RaFa (3 Mar 2014 às 11:43)

Ouvi dizer que está a nevar na Guarda. Alguem confirma?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2014 às 12:45)

Boas fotos vifra,

A neve ainda persiste!


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2014 às 13:06)

Manhã de aguaceiros de neve e graupel acima dos 800-1000m. Acumulação só acima dos 1000m.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Mar 2014 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito nublado e temperatura de *10ºC*, vento nulo. Manhã fria!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 14:15)

jotackosta disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu muito nublado e temperatura de *10ºC*, vento nulo. Manhã fria!



Por estes lados o vento quase que assobia nas janelas, os aguaceiros são moderados quando aparecem. 

A temperatura mínima desceu aos 7.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

Boas  

Nuvens e sol e um vento frio como caraças ...maldito vento ,com 11.3ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 13.1ºC


----------



## panda (3 Mar 2014 às 17:37)

Boas
Toda a madrugada e dia com vento moderado a forte 
Céu com algumas nuvens
Temperatura *10ºC* e *51%Hr*
 acumulada *2.7mm*
P 1020 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2014 às 17:41)

Boas.

Por Viseu hoje tem sido um dia algo instávle, na medida em que tão rapidamente está sol, como começa a esgalhar, e tão depressa vem uma ventania dos diabos como o vento fica uma paz.
Registei uma rajada de 48,5km/h.

Atual 8,1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Mar 2014 às 17:49)

Por aquí estubo nevando esta manha, aunque solo acumulou por encima dos 750-800m

Foto de esta manha





*Minima 1ºC*

*Máxima 4.5ºC*


Temperatura actual *3.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2014 às 18:24)

Também me relataram a queda de flocos de neve, mesmo aqui na cidade, ao inicio da manhã, mas como acordei mais tarde não pude observar. De qualquer forma, para um mês de Primavera, o dia de hoje foi bem fresquinho. 

Extremos de hoje: 2,7ºC / 6,9ºC

Céu parcialmente nublado e 4,8ºC por agora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2014 às 19:06)

Por Lamego dia de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e intensos.De tarde abertas.O dia esteve frio,com mínima de 3  e máxima de 7,5

Atual 6


----------



## jotackosta (3 Mar 2014 às 20:34)

Vai chuviscando, quase nem dá para lavar as pegadas de gatos que me subiram para o carro durante a noite 

A temperatura vai descendo, *6.4ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 21:17)

Vai chuviscando. Não sei que temperatura está, ando aqui numa guerra para pôr as minhas duas estações a trabalhar. Maldita transmissão de 868 MHz. 

Provavelmente vou ter de desligar uma, como transmitem com o mesmo sinal às vezes bloqueiam, só que depois eu com jeitinho consigo diferenciar os sinais. Mas hoje está impossível.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mar 2014 às 21:36)

boas

ainda me encontro em cascais, por tanto vou postar, apesar  de não estar no interior, amanha ja volto para santa comba. 
o dia por estes lados foi de céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco a moderado durante todo o dia. não choveu.
atualmente o céu esta nublado, vento continua fraco a moderado e devem estar uns  graus...


----------



## panda (3 Mar 2014 às 21:51)

Vento agora mais fraco
Temperatura *7.1ºC* e *69%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

Boas ,céu pouco nublado e o vento perder força...já chega para hoje ,com 8.4ºC 68%HR..


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Manhã muito cinzenta, com períodos de chuvisco. Mínima de 3,4ºC e 5,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2014 às 12:19)

8.4ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2014 às 12:25)

Boas,bom dia de carnaval  :assobio:...de manhã ainda houve raios de sol ,nublado e vento ,com 11.4ºC 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2014 às 13:55)

Boas,continua nublado e um vento de NW ,a poente já se vê uma aberta boa ,com 11.6ºC 62%HR.


----------



## Black_Heart (4 Mar 2014 às 14:20)

Por aqui chove "miudinha" embora não surja nada no radar


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2014 às 14:31)

Por Lamego manhã fresca e com pequenas abertas de sol.Agora de tarde nublado e chuviscos.Estão 8 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2014 às 14:51)

Boas,por aqui vai um vendaval de vento há cerca de meia hora  e ,o sol teima em não aparecer ,com 12.3ºC 65%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

Remédio santo, ontem tive mesmo de desligar um dos transmissores

Este tempo já chateia, para mim a chuva tem de ser mais robusta, mas já há uma série de dias que é só chuvinha fraca ou chuviscos. 

Já que o anticilone vai entrar, que entre o quanto antes mas que se vá embora depressa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2014 às 18:09)

Boas,o céu a ficar novamente muito nublado...mas agora por nuvens baixas ,o vento continua agora mais fraco entre 10/15 km/h e de W,com 10.4ºC 85%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2014 às 18:39)

Continua os chuviscos, nevoeiro e temperatura na casa dos 8 graus
A máxima foi de 8,7ºC
A partir de amanhã espera-se sol e subida temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2014 às 20:23)

O vento passou par SW,continua muito nublado por nuvens e já chuviscou,com 10.0ºC 93%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2014 às 20:38)

boas

por cascais, o ceu esteve muito nublado, com um solzinho bem agradável, mas com vento fraco a moderado.

vim para cima por volta das 16h, até a serra dos candeeiros o céu esteve nublado com o sol a espreitar, a partir dai, céu encoberto e chuva fraca ate santa comba. 

atualmente em santa comba, chove fraco com vento também fraco, sigo com 10.1ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2014 às 10:46)

Foi coincidência, mas o Entrudo este ano não podia ter calhado melhor, pelo menos por estas bandas. 
Ontem tivemos um dia cinzento, ventoso e com valores de temperatura relativamente baixos. 

Extremos de ontem: 3,4ºC / 9,0ºC (e a máxima foi registada já perto da meia noite)

O dia de hoje não podia ser mais diferente, sol e muito mais calor. Pelas previsões do IPMA, a subida da temperatura deve ser de uns 10ºC.

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC por agora. À espera dos 19ºC de máxima.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2014 às 12:55)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, e pelos visto pelo Nordeste também, está um dia como se esperava há várias semanas. Muito sol, tempo ameno e vento fraco.

Mesmo eu que adoro uns bons dias de chuva e vento forte, com bastante frio, já sentia falta dum dia assim para arrebitar a malta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2014 às 13:10)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já vai nos 19.5ºC ...por agora ,a manhã foi para passeio matinal,muito bom ,já dei para transpirar ,a madrugada e manhã ainda foi ventosa ,céu limpinho e vento fraco de SWS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2014 às 14:03)

Boas,a previsão é de 21.0ºC para a zona,de momento 20.1ºC e sossego no vento,como já muitos dias não via ...uma leve brisa.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2014 às 16:01)

Está mesmo em modo de Primavera. Já se observam várias árvores em floração.

Céu limpo e 17,5ºC por agora.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2014 às 16:01)

Por Lamego depois de um início de manhã com algumas nuvens e mínima de 7
Estão 17,5ºC e céu limpo... está um dia agradável para passear


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

A neve nas montanhas, hoje.





Fonte


----------



## AJB (5 Mar 2014 às 17:20)

A Estrela parece ter neve acima dos 1600 metros...o Gerês dos 1300/1350 sensivelmente


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2014 às 18:42)

Dan disse:


> A neve nas montanhas, hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Sanábria é de facto enorme...


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2014 às 18:53)

Boa noite!

Dia com muito Sol em Bragança, já deu para sentir calor 

Máxima de *18.2ºC* no IPB.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2014 às 19:02)

Dia de muito sol e céu limpo, mais dias virão assim.
Temperatura máxima de 18
Mínima de 7
Neste momento estão 12ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

Boas,hoje o povo...já andava mais alegre na rua ,muito sol e um cheirinho a primavera ,as esplanadas cheias há espreita do sol ,tudo calmo com 16.1ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 21.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2014 às 21:06)

Céu limpo e 11,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,8ºC / 17,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2014 às 21:47)

Vento fraco de N,com 14.5ºC 61%HR.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2014 às 22:36)

Céu limpo e 8ºC
Extremos de hoje: 7ºC / 18ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2014 às 00:35)

boas

dia de sol por estas bandas, bem agradável. não houve vento. 

atualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento com nevoeiro ja sobre o rio.  signo com 8.4 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco de N,com 19.5ºC 45%HR.


----------



## panda (6 Mar 2014 às 13:09)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura *20ºC* e *39%Hr*
P 1024 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de limpo apesar do nevoeiro que durou até as 9.30h. não há vento e segundo o accuweather estão 16 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 14:34)

Boas ,pela rua...já se anda bem só com uma peça de roupa ,de cima ,tudo calmo ,praticamente sem vento,e chegou aos 21.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

Boas,ambiente de primavera e uma temperatura ainda estável,com 21.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2014 às 17:28)

Por Lamego manhã fresca e com uma mínima de 6
Uma tarde cheia de sol e primaveril
Máxima de 19 graus
Atual - 18,8


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 17:59)

Boas,ainda muito sol com a temperatura a descer,com 19.6ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2014 às 18:14)

Boa tarde!

Tal como ontem hoje tivemos um bonito dia de Primavera com muito sol aqui em Bragança. 

Máxima de *19.5ºC* na estação do IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 18:57)

Hoje sem vento a descer mais rápido a temperatura,há mesma hora de ontem,onde havia algum vento,com 16.1ºC 60%HR.


----------



## panda (6 Mar 2014 às 19:54)

Temperatura *16.3ºC* e *46%Hr*

Dados de hoje *6.8ºC* / *22.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2014 às 20:11)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi quentinha com o céu limpo. não houve vento. 
tao bo sentir o calor, agora que venham trovoadas 

agora o céu esta limpo, sem vento e sigo com 13.6ºC

extremos:   8.4ºC minima  \  21.7ºc maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,o vento de N já chegou mas fraco,a temperatura subiu,com 15.7ºC 61%HR,depois de estar abaixo dos 15.0ºC .


----------



## bigfire (7 Mar 2014 às 02:36)

O dia de ontem foi muito bom para abrir as janelas de casa, uns quentinhos 20º, o céu limpo, um belo dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 16.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 12:09)

Hoje a temperatura a subir mais devagar,17.4ºC e vento a correr de E.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2014 às 12:49)

Boas!

Sol e céu limpo em Bragança em mais um dia de Primavera, estão 19ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

A previsão era de 21.0ºC...penso que hoje não chega lá ,com 18.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2014 às 13:27)

Boas

por aqui a manhã está ser de céu limpo. não há vento e sigo devem estar uns 18 graus.  
está bem agradável


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 14:18)

Boas,o vento de Este mais moderado,com 19.7ºC 47%HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Céu limpo e ainda 17,1ºC. Começa a escurecer e já se vão vendo uns morcegos a esvoaçar em frente à janela.

Os meus extremos de hoje: 4,4ºC / 19,4ºC

Passamos de Fevereiro para Abril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 19:22)

Boas,tarde soalheira ,tal como ontem a esta hora sem vento...tudo calmo,com 16.6ºC 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2014 às 21:16)

Boas,vento ainda a zero,com 14.9ºC 57%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2014 às 21:52)

O inverno está a despedir-se um pouco cedo. 

Prossigo com 14.5ºC depois um dia bastante quente de Primavera. 

A mínima ficou-se nos 6.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2014 às 21:58)

tarde quentinha, sem vento. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 14.5ºC

extremos:  6.1ºC minima  \  23.5ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

Extremos em Lamego:

Máxima de 20
Mínima de 6
Atual - 13


----------



## panda (7 Mar 2014 às 23:16)

Temperatura actual *11.2ºC* e *78%Hr*

Dados de hoje *6.3ºC* / *21.1ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Mar 2014 às 00:55)

En estes dias de ceo limpo podese ver claramente a neve nas montañas que rodean a esta comarca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2014 às 10:21)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e algum vento,com 15.6ºC 50%HR.


----------



## Serrano (8 Mar 2014 às 11:52)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.8ºC.


----------



## bigfire (8 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

Mais um dia quentinho com a temperatura nos 19º e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2014 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!

Mais um bonito dia de Primavera com temperaturas bem agradáveis aqui pelo Nordeste, neste momento temos 20ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

Boas .

Tal como ontem davam 21,0ºC de máxima para zona para hoje,tanto como ontem e hoje a máxima ficou-se pelas bordas ...nem sequer lá chegou ,com 20.2ºC 39%HR e algum vennto sem direção definida .

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2014 às 17:24)

Mais um dia de sol.Temperatura de 20
Um dia agradável para passear....


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2014 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de calor. E pensar que no ano passado neste mesmo dia estava à espera de um bonito festival elétrico. 

Enfim, parece que estes dias vieram para ficar.


19.0ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2014 às 18:14)

17,8ºC, céu limpo e o sol já a desaparecer.

Hoje: 5,2ºC / 19,6ºC

Com dias assim, a Primavera avança a passos largos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2014 às 18:32)

Boas,o vento parece querer mesmo acalmar ,com 17.6ºC e sol foi-se .


----------



## panda (8 Mar 2014 às 20:08)

Temperatura actual *15.8ºC* e *26%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8ºC* / *20.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2014 às 20:45)

Boas,por aqui ainda uns calmos 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi um dia agradável de sol. atualmente sigo com 15.7ºC 

extremos:  8.2ºC minima  \  23.2ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2014 às 02:44)

Aqui isto ainda só vai em 8.3ºC. 

E no distrito de Coimbra pelo Wundermapa há estações esquisitas, com 18ºC e 20ºC. A de Lousã e R. Coutada.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2014 às 03:32)

Não são esquisitas mas sim estão a sofrer o mesmo efeito que provoca as mínimas altas aqui em Portalegre no Verão, escoamento de ar quente das serras a SE, por termos simples.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2014 às 11:18)

13.4ºC no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2014 às 15:40)

Boas tardes.

Ao fim de 4 dias de céu limpinho com sol quente...ao quinto dia o dia nasceu de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias ,agora pela tarde o céu mais aberto com sol meio fusco,com 18.5ºC e o vento aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2014 às 15:51)

Céu nublado também por nuvens médias e altas e 20.6ºC.

Mínima de 7.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2014 às 15:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não são esquisitas mas sim estão a sofrer o mesmo efeito que provoca as mínimas altas aqui em Portalegre no Verão, escoamento de ar quente das serras a SE, por termos simples.




Perdoe-me a ignorância

Mas as montanhas não acumulam ar frio, que até desce para os vales origina inversões térmicas?

Então como é que esse ar quente se escoa para os locais em questão?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2014 às 16:52)

Nuvens altas e vento de SEE,com 18.1ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Boas
Temperatura actual *14.5ºC* e *31%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *17.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Dia encoberto e menos calor.Temperatura máxima de 17 e mínima de 6,8
Atual 13,8


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2014 às 19:48)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco de N,com 14.5ºC 41%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mar 2014 às 20:57)

boas

dia de céu nublado, geralmente por nuvens altas, mas mesmo assim esteve agradável. 
praticamente não houve vento, apenas agora ao final da tarde se levantou um pouco de vento.  
atualmente o ceu continua nublado, vento fraquito e com 15.1ºC

extremos:  8.2ºC minima  \  22.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2014 às 08:31)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e algum vento,com 10.9ºC 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2014 às 11:54)

Boas ,a manhã foi para o passeio a pé ,hoje o vento era fresco e há sombra ainda mais ,com 17.0ºC  37%HR e o vento seco continua .


----------



## bigfire (10 Mar 2014 às 12:05)

Boas, dia bem quente, com a temperatura nos 18º e céu limpo.
Por incrivel que pareça já se vêem incêndios, já anda um há mais de 50 minutos.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo e sem vento. devem estar uns 20 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

Boas ,sem nuvens ,vento de ESE,com 19.7ºC 34%HR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2014 às 16:04)

Por Lamego dia de sol e ameno.

Mínima de 5
Atual - 20,2 ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2014 às 16:56)

Boas!

Dia Primaveril em Bragança (mais um) com Sol e céu limpo, estão 20ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2014 às 18:16)

Mais outro dia solarengo e de algum vento que provoou uma sensação térmica um pouco mais baixa. 

A mínima foi de 6.2ºC e de momento tenho ainda 18ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2014 às 18:57)

Boas,tarde soalheira com o ar já muito seco...hoje HR chegou aos 27%,a mais baixa do ano,com 16.8ºC 34%HR e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2014 às 18:59)

17,1ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 6,1ºC / 19,5ºC

Apesar de ter registado um valor mínimo assim tão elevado, havia alguma geada esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2014 às 20:34)

tarde de sol, mas com vento fraco mas mesmo assim oi um dia agradável. atualmente esta céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 16.6ºC.

extremos:  8.5ºC minima  \  22.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2014 às 21:15)

Vento muito fraco,com 14.9ºC 37%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Mar 2014 às 22:39)

Boas, dia de ceo limpo, e gran contraste como e típico nesta zona 

*Mínima -0.3ºC*
*Máxima 21ºC*

Unha foto das montañas da zona sur do Bierzo de oxe (Zona montañosa da Cabrera)







Agora mesmo *4.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2014 às 09:00)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de sol e seco,com 13.9ºC 39%HR,vento de NNE.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2014 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 5,5ºC. Mínima de 2,9ºC e alguma geada. Em perspectiva mais um quente dia de Primavera.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2014 às 11:39)

Já em 13,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2014 às 12:32)

Mais um dia de sol
Mínima de 5
Atual 16,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2014 às 12:47)

Boas ,já de volta ,manhã foi para o passeio matinal muito sol e algum vento,com 18.9ºC 32%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2014 às 13:24)

Boas

por aqui a madrugada foi de vento fraco a moderado enfraquecendo ao inicio da manhã. agora sopra fraco céu limpo e devem estar uns 20graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2014 às 13:57)

Boas,o ambiente vai aquecendo com vento fraco,com 19.8ºC 33%HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2014 às 17:40)

Boa tarde!

Sucedem-se os dias de sol em Bragança com temperaturas agradáveis, por agora 17.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2014 às 18:03)

Boas,tarde calma  e agora sem vento,com 18.7ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (11 Mar 2014 às 18:41)

Boas, outro día mais de ceos limpos

*Mínima -2.1ºC*
*Máxima 21.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2014 às 20:28)

tarde agradável por estes lados apesar de algum vento. vento que aumentou de intensidade logo que anoiteceu, céu está limpo e sigo com 16.3ºC

extremos:  10.0ºC minima  \  22.9ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

Vento muito fraco,com 15.0ºC 38%HR.


----------



## bigfire (11 Mar 2014 às 23:16)

Mais um dia de sol, a temperatura rondou os 21º, com o vento aparecer da parte da tarde, tornando-la mais fresquinha que nos dias anteriores.
Agora 13.2º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.0ºC 48%HR.

De saída para o passeio matinal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2014 às 11:46)

Boas ,já de volta ...por aqui já se fez a marcha do dia a pé,hoje ficou-se pelos  8km ,céu limpo e o vento aumentou de velocidade ,com 16.9ºC 41%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mar 2014 às 13:22)

Boas

por aqui a manhã está a ser de céu limpo. com algum vento mais intenso no início da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2014 às 13:52)

Boas ,mais uma tarde soalheira e seca,algum vento de SEE,com 19.0ºC 37%HR


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2014 às 17:25)

Dia de muito sol e sem vento
Mínima de 6,5ºc
Máxima de 19,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Boas,mais um final de tarde calma ,com 17.7ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºc / 19.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mar 2014 às 20:20)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de sol, o vento entretanto parou ao final da tarde. 
atualmente esta o céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 14.5ºC

extremo:  7.6ºC minima  \  23.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2014 às 21:12)

Vento fraco,com 14.6ºC 40%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Mar 2014 às 23:21)

Seguimos igual

*Mínima -0.1ºC*
*Máxima 18.4ºC*


----------



## panda (12 Mar 2014 às 23:31)

Boas
Temperatura *10.8ºC* e *61%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo ...a manhã foi passada em andamento ,hoje já existe muito bruma no ar,com 16.6ºC 46%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2014 às 13:32)

boas

manhã de céu praticamente limpo. não há vento e está quente ao sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 13:35)

Boas,está aparecer nuvens médias pela zona ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Mar 2014 às 13:39)

Céu com algumas nuvens
Vento fraco quadrante S-SW
T-21,2ºc
HR-44%
UV-7.2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 15:21)

Boas,chegou a tarde e o céu ficou nublado ...por enquanto nuvens inofensivas ,com 17.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 16:29)

Boas ,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo e muito sol,com 17.5ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 17:37)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona e nuvens ao largo ,com 17.0ºC 45%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2014 às 20:50)

tarde de céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus de algum desenvolvimento (pouco), já tinha saudades de ver nuvens dessas. 

atualmente continua o céu nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 13.0ºC

extremos:  6.1ºC minima  \  21.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2014 às 22:16)

Boas,tudo calmo e hoje a noite mais fresca,com 11.7ºC 57%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

Por aqui ja se sente frio
T-8,9ºC
HR-71%
Vento fraco quadrante N
Agora venha la uma trovoada para ver se isto detecta mesmo trovoada num raio de 40Km


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Mar 2014 às 03:06)

O dia de ontem foi quente e da parte da tarde foram-se formando Cumulus Congestus a Norte e a Este que persistiram até ao meio da noite. A temperatura mínima foi de 5.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2014 às 12:18)

Boas!


Mais um dia soalheiro em Bragança antecedido de uma noite bem fresca, o nosso colega Z13 teve uma mínima da 0.2ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Mar 2014 às 12:41)

Céu praticamente limpo
T-17,6ºC
HR- 45%
UV- 4,0


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2014 às 13:21)

boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas principalmente junto ao rio. o céu está limpo não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2014 às 14:06)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui a manhã apresentou-se de céu limpo ...hoje a maratona da manhã ficou-se pelos 12km ,ao fim já se fazia sentir ambiente abafado ,devido ao aumento de nuvens altas ,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco de SEE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2014 às 17:40)

Boas,mais uma tarde de sol e seca ,o meu jardim já está a pedir rega ,com 17.7ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Mar 2014 às 18:04)

Boas
Céu com algumas nuvens temperatura actual *16ºC* e *51%Hr*

Dados de hoje *5.3ºC* / *20.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2014 às 19:11)

Sem vento já algum tempo,14.1ºC 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2014 às 21:20)

Boas,já com algum vento NW,mas fraco,com 12.3ºC 63%HR.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2014 às 21:51)

Dia de sol mas o dia um pouco mais fresco do que ontem
Dados:

Máximo de 17ºC
Mínima de 5,5º
Atual 9,3ºC


----------



## bigfire (14 Mar 2014 às 21:58)

Dia de hoje sem grandes alterações em relação aos dias anteriores, a temperatura andou na casa dos 20º, e de tarde com algum vento fraco.


----------



## panda (14 Mar 2014 às 22:55)

Temperatura nos *10.1ºC* e *71%Hr*


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Mar 2014 às 23:30)

Mais uma noite fria
T-7,7ºC
HR-92%


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2014 às 00:05)

boas

tarde de céu pouco nublado, mas com vento fraco. 
não teno os extremos, pois estou por Gouveia este fim de semana, atualmente está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, não ha vento e devem estar uns 6 graus, o sensor esta ainda a sincronizar.


----------



## xtremebierzo (15 Mar 2014 às 01:51)

Ceo limpo. Temperatura actual: *1.8ºC*

Mínima da noite anterior *-1.2ºC* 
*Máxima 18.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia .

A manhã já foi de rega ...céu limpo e hoje promete ser mais quente ,já se nota o sol bem quente,com 18.4ºC 45%HR,vento muito fraco.


----------



## Serrano (15 Mar 2014 às 11:32)

Uns agradáveis 14ºC no Sarzedo...


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Mar 2014 às 12:00)

Boas. Por aqui estão
T- 18,5ºC
HR- 44%
UV- 6,5
Vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

Boas ,céu limpo e algum vento fraco de SSE,ambiente na rua vai ficando bastante morno ,com 19.5ºC e ar seco com 37%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Mar 2014 às 14:30)

Céu completamente limpo 
Dados actuais
T- 23,4ºC
HR- 37%
UV- 6,5


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2014 às 14:33)

Boas ,segue quentinho ,com 20.7ºC 34%HR.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2014 às 15:36)

Dados atuais

Céu limpo
Mínima de 6,2
Atual 18,3
HR 42%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2014 às 15:52)

Boas ,vento fraco e com 21.2ºC


----------



## panda (15 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Boas
Temperatura *17.1ºC* e *36%Hr*

Dados de hoje *6.1ºC* / *20.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2014 às 18:25)

Boas!

Hoje tivemos mais um dia agradável de sol e temperaturas amenas por Trás-os-Montes.

Hoje no âmbito da minha tese de mestrado desloquei-me às Terras de Basto e tive oportunidade de visitar as famosas Fisgas do Ermelo, na Serra do Alvão perto de Mondim de Basto, este conjunto de cascatas é um dos maiores que existem em Portugal.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2014 às 19:28)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi agradável, com o céu limpo. houve algum vento durante a manha e inicio da tarde, parando então.  
atualmente esta tudo calmo. não ha vento e estão 15.2ºC 

extremos:  8.0ºC minima  \  21.1ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2014 às 20:16)

Boa noite. Mais um dia de sol radiante, com uma mínima de 5.9ºC e máxima creio que de 21.2ºC.

Segue-se outra noite calma com 14.7ºC de momento.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2014 às 21:08)

Mais um dia de sol
máxima de 19,2ºC
mínima de 6,2ºC
Atual 13,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 15.4ºC 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2014 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e 12,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 5,2ºC / 18.7ºC


Mais perto do Douro a Primavera vai já muito mais avançada.

Poucas amendoeiras ainda em flor.





Pessegueiros com a Serra de Bornes ao fundo.


----------



## panda (16 Mar 2014 às 02:27)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura *9.5ºC* e *56%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2014 às 09:47)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de sol e seco ...hoje está previsto 22.0ºC para zona ,já vai nos 17.4ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2014 às 11:17)

Um bom dia para a manga curta ...já se anda ,com 19.4ºC e o sol quente .


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2014 às 11:24)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.3ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Mar 2014 às 13:37)

Boas
Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura *20.8ºC* e *28%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2014 às 15:39)

Céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas, a manhã começou com alguma nuvens curiosamente, que fizeram a mínima ser alta (7.4ºC)

Até agora a máxima foi 22.4ºC, isto porque de momento está em 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2014 às 16:15)

Boas ,tarde de sol e ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## pedro_cvl (16 Mar 2014 às 17:52)

Boas. Por aqui ja se foi o sol
T-20,5ºC 
HR-36%


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2014 às 18:16)

Dia de sol e máxima de 20,5 C
Atual 19


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2014 às 19:02)

Boas,hoje a temperatura foi a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...tudo calmo  sem vento,ainda 16.9ºC e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 22.4ºC .


----------



## panda (16 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

Temperatura actual *15.3ºC* e *47%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *23.5ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Mar 2014 às 21:08)

Boas gran contraste de temperaturas por aquí, como e habitual.

*Mínima -0.7ºC*
*Máxima 24ºC*

PO la noite aquecimento (Calefacción) a tope e po la tarde calor...












Saudos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2014 às 21:24)

Boas,sem vento ainda ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mar 2014 às 22:19)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, com vento fraco durante todo o dia. 
atualmente ja em, santa comba está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## panda (16 Mar 2014 às 23:48)

Temperatura *11.8ºC* e *60%Hr*
Parece que a Primavera vai entrar com chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia .

Uma manhã já cheio de sol e a temperatura a subir bem...boa manhã já para o passeio matinal ,com 14.5ºC 50%HR e vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2014 às 11:44)

Boas ,já presente ...depois do passeio matinal ,o sol bem quente a querer já bronzear ,hoje está previsto 23.0ºC para a zona e vai a caminho ,com 20.0ºC e sem vento.


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2014 às 12:42)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura *20.8ºC* e *30%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2014 às 12:47)

Boas ,a temperatura vai subindo ,com 22.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2014 às 13:26)

boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio. está algum vento e devem estar uns 21 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2014 às 13:42)

Pela zona já cheguei há máxima dada para a cidade ,com 23.2ºC e agora já algum vento fraco.


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2014 às 15:40)

Calor e algum vento fraco
Temperatura *24.1ºC* e *22%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2014 às 18:31)

Boas,tarde ...que dei na máxima do ano,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 23.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

tarde de ceu limpo, mas com vento fraco. o vento era fresco. 
atualmente continua o vento fraco, céu limpo e sigo com 12.4ºC

extremos:  7.1ºC minima  \  21.2ºC máxima


----------



## panda (17 Mar 2014 às 23:01)

Temperatura actual *11.6ºC* e *66%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2014 às 23:08)

Céu limpo e dia de sol e algum calor
Máxima de 21,4ºC
Mínima de 6,6ºC
atual 10ºC


----------



## bigfire (18 Mar 2014 às 00:01)

Hoje um dia quente com 22º, sol, e com 2 incêndios aqui a volta.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mar 2014 às 13:23)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu encoberto por neblina, que levantou por volta das 11 horas.  depois disso o céu está nublado por algumas nuvens altas. o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2014 às 14:37)

Boas ,mais um dia de sol e agora pela tarde com nuvens altas ,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2014 às 16:24)

Dia de algumas nuvens e temperatura de 17,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2014 às 16:54)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 21.9ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Mar 2014 às 17:27)

Boas
Temperatura *23.2ºC* e *28%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *24.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2014 às 19:18)

Boas,tudo calmo  com vento muito fraco,com 16.5ºC 59%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mar 2014 às 20:18)

boas

por aqui a tarde de céu pouco nublado geralmente por nuvens altas. o vento soprou fraco. 
atualmente não ha vento, céu limpo e sigo com 13.2ºC

extremos:  9.7ºC minima  \  20.4ºC maxima


----------



## panda (18 Mar 2014 às 21:11)

Temperatura *14.1ºC* e *63%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 08:21)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 12.1ºC 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 10:43)

Boas,parte da manhã....corte na relva do jardim e boa rega total ,está ficar tudo muito seco ,com 18.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo com vento fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante a madrugada e o parando ao meio da manhã .  atualmente está sol não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

Boas ,muito sol e algumas nuvens em formação em volta ,aqui pela zona,com 21.5ºC 42%HR.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2014 às 13:46)

Boas
Sol e algumas nuvens altas
Vento fraco
Temperatura *19.5ºC* e *41%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 14:56)

Boas ,algumas nuvens altas e vento de N,com 22.0ºC...está bom para o passeio da tarde,até logo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mar 2014 às 15:30)

Bastante calor hoje, já com 22.8ºC e penso que alguns cumulus-congestus em formação.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mar 2014 às 15:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bastante calor hoje, já com 22.8ºC e penso que alguns cumulus-congestus em formação.



Tens toda a razão. Segundo sat24 veêm-se nuvens a desenvolver no interior a norte do rio Mondego e parece que estão a alinhar-se, provavelmente poderá formar-se uma linha de instabilidade.
Em Espanha ainda longe da fronteira de Portugal o sat24 já se deteta várias descargas elétricas e se hoje formarem células em Portugal poderemos ver trovoada, quase de certeza, visto que os valores de CAP estão relativamente altos. 
A hora prevista para começar a haver indícios de trovoada em Portugal, para mim é ás 17:00h/17:15h.

Alguém me corrija se eu estiver enganado.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2014 às 16:38)

Neste momento estão a vir nuvens bem grossas vindas do lado de Espanha
Temperatura *21ºC* e *33%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

Troveja por santa comba mas sem chuva pela cidade, a celula esta a em direçao ao carregal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 18:53)

Boas,pela cidade tarde de verão...esplanadas cheias a gozar este sol quente ,pela tarde ainda se armaram algumas nuvens mas não derivou em nada ,tudo calmo sem vento e ambiente ainda morno,com 18.7ºC 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2014 às 18:57)

chegou a chuva, ainda so houve 2 trovoes, a celula ainda se esta a formar.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mar 2014 às 19:02)

ricardop120 disse:


> chegou a chuva, ainda so houve 2 trovoes, a celula ainda se esta a formar.



Está a mover-se em que direção?


----------



## keipha (19 Mar 2014 às 19:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> Está a mover-se em que direção?



Parece dirigir em direcção a viseu


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2014 às 19:17)

Hoje o dia foi um pouco mais fresco, mas amanhã deve voltar a aquecer.

Extremos de hoje: 5,2ºC / 18,6ºC

Por agora 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## supercell (19 Mar 2014 às 19:43)

Dava para ver durante o final da tarde uma nuvem geitosa aí para o interior daqui de Aveiro


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco 
Temperatura *18ºC* e *45%Hr*


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Mar 2014 às 20:15)

Boas
Temperatura actual 17,7ºC e 53%HR
Em relação a trovoada não ha qualquer indicação da mesma no site IPMA mas eu até gostava que viesse para ver se de facto a estação detecta trovoada e indica a quantos kilometros se encontra


----------



## keipha (19 Mar 2014 às 20:36)

Por aqui cairam umas gotas de chuva. O vento tambem subiu de intensidade momentaneamente de W e a temperatura ronda os 17°


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

tarde de sol, e quente por sinal, com aquela surpresa, a trovoada foi fraquinha em termos de atividade eléctrica com apenas 2 trovoes. choveu um pouco, cerca de 5 minutos. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu nublado e sigo com 16.0ºC

extremos: 8.4ºC minima  \  23.9ºC

algumas fotos tiradas de telemovel, peço desculpa pela qualidade. 
18:50h





19.10h


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mar 2014 às 21:18)

Céu geralmente limpo com 15.9ºC. Aquando a passagem da célula o vento aumentou consideravelmente, gerou também alguma chuva e meia-dúzia de raios 

A máxima foi 22.8ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2014 às 21:22)

Por aqui tudo calmo
Temperatura *16.8ºC* e *54%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.2ºC* / *22ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2014 às 21:49)

Boas!

Mais um dia na linha dos anteriores ou seja sol e céu pouco nublado e temperaturas amenas.

Parece que a partir do fim-de-semana vai voltar a refrescar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2014 às 22:32)

Boas,com vento de NNE,ainda ambiente morno,com 17.3ºC 51%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

Boa noite!

A chuva fez uma visita por escassos minutos há cerca de uma hora.

Sigo com *13,2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2014 às 00:01)

Alguns aguaceiros curtos à 1 h atrás
dados de hoje:


Máxima de 20,3ºC
Mínima de 6,6ºC
Atual 10,8ºC


----------



## panda (20 Mar 2014 às 13:13)

Boas
Sol e algumas nuvens a formarem-se 
Temperatura *21.8ºC* e *48%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro até as 9h. o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas. estao alguns cúmulos a desenvolverem-se.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Mar 2014 às 14:01)

Boas. Por aqui ha bastantes cumulus a desenvolverem-se. A ver se é desta que ha actividade electrica 
T-23,2ºC
HR- 43%
UV- 3,7


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Mar 2014 às 15:38)

Weeeeeeeeeeee  Finalmente minha estação detectou trovoada a 20km de distancia!!!!Ouve-se ao longe de facto! Funciona mesmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2014 às 16:02)

Boas ,hoje o ambiente mais fresco,com o dia a nascer com muito nevoeiro ,que durou até ao meio da manhã,pela tarde céu limpo e no horizonte a norte da cidade...vai nascendo por lá algumas nuvens gordas ,pela imagem de sat.,parece estar a fugir tudo para a Espanha ,com 19.1ºC e vento de SSW.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Mar 2014 às 16:15)

A qualidade das imagens não é a melhor mas este é o aspecto da consola quando detectou trovoada














Para ja parou nos 12 raios a 12km de casa


----------



## panda (20 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

Céu parcialmente nublado e chuva fraca
Temperatura *18.1ºC* e *55%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2014 às 17:16)

Boas,já se nota a diferença que vêm ai para os próximos dias ,muita bruma a entrar e o ar já mais marítimo ,depois de tantos dias ar seco ,céu limpo e vento de SW,com 18.4ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2014 às 19:37)

Um anoitecer mais fresco
já esta a entrar o ar mais fresco e que se sentirá nos próximos dias
Amanhã até alguma chuva se prevê
Temperatura atual de 10,3ºC

Máxima de 19,3ºC
Mínima de 7,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2014 às 19:51)

Inicio de dia com nevoeiro que se foi dissipando ao longo da manhã e que deu lugar a um dia soalheiro com a máxima a atingir os *19.4ºC*.

Este inicio de noite está a ser mais fresco que os anteriores, estando nesta altura *10.4ºC*.


----------



## panda (20 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

Já com céu limpo
Temperatura *12.2ºC* e *82%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *23ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2014 às 21:03)

Boas,céu limpo e mais humidade no ar,brisa de WNW,com 13.1ºC 84%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

tarde de céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado. o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde.
atualmente o vento continua fraco, céu encoberto e já se nota o frio que se avizinha, sigo com 11.6ºC 

extremos: 8.5ºC minima  \\  19.4ºC maxima


----------



## panda (20 Mar 2014 às 23:12)

Noite mais fresca relativamente as outras 
Temperatura *10.8ºC* e *86%Hr*


----------



## keipha (20 Mar 2014 às 23:19)

neste momento sigo com 11.2º e HR de 81%. engraçado que tem estado a temperatura a subir desde as 22:00


----------



## bigfire (21 Mar 2014 às 01:57)

O dia de ontem mais fresco apesar de estarem 20º, o céu já se apresentou com algumas nuvens de tarde. Neste momento 10.5º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia,céu encoberto e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC 100%HR.


----------



## panda (21 Mar 2014 às 10:14)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura *11.7ºC* e *93%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 12:17)

Boas,continua muito nublado...ainda não dei conta do sol aparecer ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu encoberto e assim continua. não há vento e o ambiente arrefeceu bastante.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2014 às 13:29)

Boas!

Manhã de céu muito nublado em Bragança que ainda se mantém, veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde. 

Ambiente mais fresco do que nos dias anteriores as temperaturas nas estações on-line da cidade rondam os 13/14ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

Boas,nublado e agora com chegada de nuvens baixas ,com 15.8ºC 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 16:43)

Boas,continua nublado,a temperatura desceu,com 14.8ºC e vento de W.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Mar 2014 às 18:38)

Dia de céu nublado a tarde com alguns chuviscos
De momento chuviscos e vento fraco 
Temperatura *12.9ºC* e *88%Hr*


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

Boa tarde.

Depois de alguma chuva, céu nublado e 11,6ºC aqui em Bragança. Por Miranda assisti a um forte aguaceiro por volta das 16:00 / 16:30h. 

Extremos de hoje: 8,2ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mar 2014 às 20:34)

tarde de deu encoberto, com alguma chuva depois do meio da tarde. o vento não apareceu hoje. 
atualmente não chove, não ha vento e sigo com 12.4ºC 

extremos: 10.1ºC minima \\  18.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 21:03)

Boas,por aqui em todo o dia não passou do muito nublado ,já precisava de boa rega ,com 13.0ºC 93%HR.


----------



## panda (21 Mar 2014 às 21:04)

Temperatura *11.9ºC* e *97%Hr*
 acumulada *1.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2014 às 22:10)

Por aqui já chegou a chuva fraca ,com 12.8ºC e vento de WSW.


----------



## keipha (21 Mar 2014 às 22:34)

Hoje dia bastante nublado, tendo a chuva aparecido durante a tarde. Acumulado de hoje 2.0mm. Atualmente 11.1ºC e 91% Hr, com vento fraquinho de NW


----------



## panda (21 Mar 2014 às 23:59)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
 acumulada *1.5mm*
Temperatura actual 11.8ºC

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2014 às 12:09)

10.3ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2014 às 12:49)

Manhã cinzenta, ventosa e até com algum graupel aos 1300m.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

A maior parte destes neveiros estão em Espanha, mas parece que alguns ainda se vão aguentando do lado de Montesinho.


----------



## xtremebierzo (22 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

Acaba de caer un chubasco de auga neve... pareceme casi imposible ca temperatura que fai...o fai moito aire frio en altura...

*Mínima 2.8ºC*
Agora mesmo *6.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2014 às 16:24)

Boas,e ao fim de vinte dias lá resolveu chover ...nem senti o cheiro e nem a ouvi ,estava no primeiro sono ,a fartura foi de 3.0mm,este mês a coisa está resumida a 4.0mm até ao momento,no céu já houve mais nuvens,hoje está muito ventoso de NW,com 13.6ºC 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## panda (22 Mar 2014 às 16:33)

Boas 
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de *25.2Km/h*

Temperatura actual *10.9ºC* e *49%Hr*
 acumulada *0.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2014 às 18:55)

Boas ,com 9.5ºC...já uns valentes dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,já fazia falta uns dias frescos .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2014 às 20:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco, temporariamente moderado durante todo o dia. não choveu por estes lados. 

atualmente o céu esta muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 8.6ºC

temperaturas:  7.6ºC minima  \  15.0ºC maxima


----------



## panda (22 Mar 2014 às 20:44)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *6.9ºC* e *59%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *13.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2014 às 21:24)

Boas céu limpo e voltamos ao tempo fresquinho...também sabe bem ,a miníma da noite passada,já lhe passaram a mão por cima,vai nos 7.0ºC e o vento acalmou .


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

5.8ºC agora com vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2014 às 22:31)

Boa noite a todos,
Por Lamego depois de uma manhã com aguaceiros e algum vento, durante a tarde muitas abertas e sol
Agora estão 4,5ºC
Máxima de 9,5ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2014 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Manhã com alguma geada, apesar do vento, e 2,5ºC de mínima. Mesmo com um vento fresco, o sol já vai fazendo subir a temperatura. 4,2ºC e o céu nublado a oeste.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2014 às 11:19)

8.4ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 4.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2014 às 15:21)

Boas ,esta noite o mercúrio desceu bastante ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 16.0ºC 40%HR.

A miníma de ontem foi de 5.4ºC já pelas 23h:58m .


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2014 às 16:26)

Boa tarde. Ontem foi já um dia seco apesar das previsões de aguaceiros fracos.
Hoje as nuvens estão a voltar ao céu por altos-cumulos que devem estar a indicar a chuva de amanhã. 

A mínima foi fresquinha, corresponde para já também à mínima desta primavera: 4.1ºC


----------



## panda (23 Mar 2014 às 16:45)

Boas
Noite madrugada bem fria com uma mínima de *2.9ºC
* 
Céu limpo com *15.2ºC* e *36%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,tarde calma com muito sol ,o ambiente já vai refrescando,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Mar 2014 às 20:30)

Temperatura actual *8.7ºC* e *66%Hr*

Dados de hoje *2.9ºC* / *16.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2014 às 20:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com algum vento da parte da tarde. 
atualmente o céu está muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 8.3ºC

extremos:  4.7ºC minima  \  18.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2014 às 21:22)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia .

A chuva está de volta ,aguaceiros certinhos e vento fraco,com 9.5ºC 90%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2014 às 13:16)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado temporariamente encoberto. ja choveu bem por aqui. agora o sol espreita e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 13:47)

Boas,céu muito nublado e alguns pingos,o vento aumentar de WNW,com 10.5ºC 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

Boas,já não chove e sol parece querer aparecer ...esta passagem só rendeu 1.0mm,grande fartura de chuva ,com 12.4ºC 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 16:42)

Boas,por aqui o sol já manda ,agora é o vento que ficou muito forte de NW ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Mar 2014 às 18:22)

Boas
Chuva de manha o que rendeu *5.0mm*. A tarde foi de poucas nuvens
Temperatura *11.5ºC* e *42%Hr*
Mínima desta madrugada *3.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2014 às 18:42)

De manhã alguma chuva e de tarde abertas de sol
Máxima de 11,3ºC
Mínima de 5ºC
Atual 9,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 18:51)

Boas,céu limpo,o vento mais calmo de NW ,e mais uma noite para o fresco,com 11.2ºC 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 14.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2014 às 20:32)

a tarde já foi diferente, com sol acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado. 
atualmente o céu esta pouco nublado, vento continua fraco com algumas rajadas mais moderadas estao 10.3ºC. 

extremos:  5.0ºC minima  \  15.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2014 às 21:05)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento novamente moderado e  de NW,não ajuda a descer a temperatura,com 9.6ºC 63%HR.


----------



## panda (24 Mar 2014 às 21:39)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.3ºC* e *69%Hr*


----------



## bigfire (24 Mar 2014 às 22:41)

Hoje foi um dia de chuva e algum vento, a temperatura rondou os 15º.
Agora 9º.


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2014 às 00:53)

Boa noite, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 5ºC, céu limpo e sem vento


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2014 às 10:17)

Mais uma madrugada fresca... com bastante vento. A mínima ficou em *5,6ºC* mas a sensação de frio é bem maior...


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Por agora vento, chuva fraca e 8,2ºC. A minha mínima também ficou em 5,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2014 às 13:04)

Boas ,muitas nuvens e algum sol por vezes ,mais um dia muito ventoso de NW,com 14.1ºC 55%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2014 às 13:16)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado com alguns chuviscos. o vento está fraco muito incomodativo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2014 às 14:14)

Boas,nuvens e sol e um vento todo maluco  de NW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Mar 2014 às 15:54)

Boas
Sol,chuva e vento forte
Temperatura *11.6ºC* e *66%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2014 às 16:14)

Chove bem picada a vento forte de Oeste.


13.1ºC

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado e a tarde está animada


----------



## xtremebierzo (25 Mar 2014 às 16:30)

NEvando por aquí







*Temperatura 1.6ºC*

Mínima *-0.3ºC*

A temperatura insuficiente para que cuaje a neve (non sei como se dice en portugues cando a neve consigue quedarse)


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2014 às 17:01)

Na Torre, Serra da Estrela, a neve também já cai:






-0,3ºC de momento.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2014 às 17:46)

Muito vento e alguma neve esta tarde aos 1000-1200m de altitude.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

Voltou o Inverno ai acima...
Não sei até que ponto vai ser prejudicial este frio para a agricultura...suponho que não seja bom o tempo ventoso e gelado  em periodo de floração..

Xtremebierzo, em Portugues diz-se que a neve está a pegar ou a acumular..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2014 às 18:06)

Boas ,a ventania maluca continua ,nublado e um barbeiro que não se pode andar na rua ,com 12.1ºC 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2014 às 18:11)

stormy disse:


> Não sei até que ponto vai ser prejudicial este frio para a agricultura...suponho que não seja bom o tempo ventoso e gelado  em periodo de floração..



O vento até é benéfico, sempre dificulta a formação de geada, que será o pior que pode acontecer por aqui, nomeadamente a cotas mais baixas. 

Na serra a Primavera ainda não vai muito adiantada e até ao final de Abril é sempre possível aparecerem mais episódios deste tipo.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2014 às 18:30)

Mais um aguaceiro acompanhado de muito vento. Este aguaceiro fez a temperatura descer para 4,7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Mar 2014 às 19:04)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de muito vento frio e alguns aguaceiros. A temperatura vai descendo, *7.9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## panda (25 Mar 2014 às 19:52)

Chuva fraca 
Máxima rajada de vento *50.4Km/h*
Temperatura actual *7.9ºC* e *71%Hr*
 acumulada *3.7mm*

Dados de hoje *4.6ºC* / *14.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

arde de vento forte, acompanhada de aguaceiros. 
atualmente o vento continua mas já mais fraco, céu está encoberto e sigo com 9.0ºC

extremos:  7.6ºC minima  \  15.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2014 às 21:20)

Boas,o vento continua mas mais manso ,com 9.0ºC 68%HR.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

Dia nublado de manhã e de chuva e muito vento frio de tarde

DADOS:

mínima de 5,8ºC
Máxima de 11,3ºC
Atual 5,5ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (25 Mar 2014 às 23:52)

Sigue nevando por aquí, xa esta todo branco

















Sinto a calidade das fotos a camara do Galaxy S4 sen luz e mala mala.

*-0.5ºC *e neva con certa intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia .

Hoje tudo mais calmo quanto ao vento ...por enquanto ,nuvens altas e sol,ambiente ainda fresco,com 8.5ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 11:39)

Boas ,continua tudo calmo com o sol já em aquecimento,algumas nuvens baixas a decorar o céu ,com 14.5ºC e o vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 14:48)

Boas ,mais nuvens e sol ,vento aumentar de NWN,com 15.4ºC 41%HR.


----------



## bigfire (26 Mar 2014 às 15:32)

Boas
Por aqui o dia começou com alguma chuva e vento, intercalado com algumas abertas e algum sol, a noite foi fresca com a minima a chegar aos 4.5º. Agora seguimos com algum sol e a temperatura de 12.1º.


----------



## panda (26 Mar 2014 às 16:15)

Boas
Sol e nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura *14ºC* e *36%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 18:09)

Boas,menos nuvens e vento moderado de NW,com 13.0ºC 45%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Mar 2014 às 18:20)

Céu com algumas
Temperatura actual *10.6ºC* e *52%Hr*

Dados de hoje *4.2ºC* / *15.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

A descer bem,atual 10.8ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2014 às 20:37)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, mas com boas abertas. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente esta nublado, sem vento e com 8.6ºC

extremos:  4.8ºC minima  \  1.1ºC maxima


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Mar 2014 às 21:46)

Por aqui oxe a 775 m de altitude esta manha habia 15Cm de neve acumulada moita diferencia aqui mesmo a 700m de altitude donde rapido se quitou a neve






Agora mesmo *1ºC* Camiño de unha boa xeada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

Boas,céu limpo com vento de NW,com 7.3ºC 78%HR.


----------



## panda (26 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

Temperatura nos *6.1ºC* e *73%Hr*


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

O vento acalmou favorecendo o arrefecimento. Como resultado registei esta manhã a mínima do mês com -0,6ºC. Noutras áreas da cidade a mínima foi ainda mais baixa.

Por agora ainda algum nevoeiro e 2,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Por aqui parece que as nuvens estão em aumento,ainda bons momentos de sol,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (27 Mar 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *9.5ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro até por volta das 10 da manhã. desde então o céu está nublado sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2014 às 13:56)

Boas,céu mais nublado e ambiente na rua ,com 11.8ºC e o vento já virou para SWS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2014 às 15:19)

Boas,continua nublado e ambiente ,a pressão a baixar 1009.0hpa,com 11.4ºC 50%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Mar 2014 às 18:05)

Começa a 
Temperatura actual *8.7ºC* e *63%Hr*
P1006 hpa

Dados de hoje *2.7ºC* / *10.8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2014 às 19:14)

10.1ºC e céu muito nublado. 

Já chuviscou mas não foi nada de especial, a chuva vai demorar...

Mínima de 4.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2014 às 19:43)

Boas ,parece que já temos chuva ,a tarde têm sido só de pingos,agora parece querer aparecer,com 8.6ºC e aguaceiros,vento fraco de SSE.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 11.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2014 às 20:53)

tarde de ceu muito nublado sem vento. 
atualmente continua nublado sem vento e sigo com 9.7ºC 

extremos:  3.5ºC minima  \  16.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2014 às 22:48)

Boas,os aguaceiros começaram agora aumentar,com 8.0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2014 às 23:14)

Lamego dia nublado 
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 11,3ºC
Mínima de 3,0ºc
Atual de 4,5ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Mar 2014 às 10:10)

Cerca das 09 horas, o termómetro marcava 3.5ºC no Sarzedo e notavam-se alguns flocos de neve misturados com a chuva.


----------



## panda (28 Mar 2014 às 11:46)

Bons dias

Chuva e vento fraco
 acumulada *10.5mm*
Temperatura *6.3ºC* e *98%Hr*


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2014 às 11:54)

Na Torre o acumulado de neve já parece ser significativo.







-1,3ºC de momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:16)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros. não há vento.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Mar 2014 às 13:40)

O nevoeiro a levantar e a deixar ver, pela webcam meteocovilha.com, a encosta da Covilhã com neve acima dos 1100m.


----------



## Congestus (28 Mar 2014 às 14:52)

Chove em Belmonte (hoje já caíram 10.8mm) e estão 5ºC (tendência para subir um pouco). O céu apresenta-se cerrado com a base das nuvens a rondar os 800/900m de altitude.

A mínima de hoje (até agora) foi de 4.4 às 13h38m

Vento fraco de SSE (3/4km/h), humidade a rondar os 93%, pressão atmosférica estável nos 1007.5hPA. 

Cumpz!


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2014 às 17:33)

O radar de Coruche detectou uma célula severa na região do concelho de Mação, com um significativo núcleo de reflectividade.

A célula em causa é capaz de gerar tempo severo, e move-se lentamente para N em direcção aos concelhos de P.a.N e Sertã.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2014 às 18:01)

Foto enviada à pouco por um amigo que está em Proença-à-Nova.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Aqui por Cernache do Bonjardim o cenário é este...






Está a cair muito granizo neste momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2014 às 18:20)

Aguaceiros fracos, abertas e como consequência algum sol. 

10.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2014 às 18:33)

Tudo branquinho depois da queda de granizo.






A temperatura também desceu significativamente para os *7.0ºC*.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2014 às 18:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tudo branquinho depois da queda de granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pela foto de proença-a-nova, digo que já se foram as minhas cerejas (ainda em flor), assim como outras árvores de fruto. 

Por castelo branco fez-se noite, e chove moderado desde há 25min, mas já vem desgastada do caminho atrás.. Também já arrefeceu bem.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 19:01)

stormy disse:


> O radar de Coruche detectou uma célula severa na região do concelho de Mação, com um significativo núcleo de reflectividade. A célula em causa é capaz de gerar tempo severo, e move-se lentamente para N em direcção aos concelhos de P.a.N e Sertã.



Rain Alarm às 17h10:


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2014 às 20:30)

boas 

tarde de abertas ,mas com muitas nuvens. não choveu. o vento soprou fraquinho. 
esqueci-me de referir, mas durante a madrugada o vento soprou moderado ate ao inicio da manha. 

atualmente o ceu está muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 8.8ºC

extremos:  6.8ºC minima  \  16.5ºC maxima


----------



## panda (28 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Hoje foi um dia frio e de chuva, ainda apareceu o sol de tarde 
Neste momento  fraca
Temperatura actual *5.9ºC* e *99%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *8.5ºC* 
 acumulada *15.5mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

Bom, agora que as células enfraqueceram é ver a temperatura baixar. 6.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 22:44)

*Queda de granizo causa acidentes na A23*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/aY4l4clMFwDMkmh8Nq4Z"]Queda de granizo causa acidentes na A23 - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2014 às 22:49)

Boas,hoje o dia foi passado pela Extramadura Espanhola em Cáceres ,fui mais para ver o meu filho  que reside e trabalha na Inglaterra e veio de avião até Madrid,e chegou ontem,vem a um casamento de um amigo espanhol que é amanhâ ,alguma chuva pela viagem de manhã e choveu toda a manhã em Cáceres e estava por lá ,por aqui foi de aguaceiros toda a noite,estive a ver os gráficos da minha estação,cerca das 19h choveu bem e durante 30m com descida brusca da temperatura que chegou 5.5ºC pelas 19h11m  que é a miníma do dia,agora não chove e está nublado,com 6.1ºC e sem vento,tudo calmo .

Dados de hoje 5.5ºC / 11.0ºC e 23.0mm.

A chuva de ontem,foi de 1.0mm.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 22:57)

*Neve na Serra da Estrela obriga a cortes de estradas*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/idfrKZLFAzENIzgo3zJH"]Neve na Serra da Estrela obriga a cortes de estradas - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2014 às 00:43)

O meu pai apanhou com essa célula de Vila Velha, disse que estava bem severo e que observou vários acidentes.


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2014 às 11:40)

9.2ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado. Olhando para a zona das Penhas Douradas, vê-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1200/1300 msnm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu nublado com algumas nuvens bem negras ,hoje ainda não choveu,com 11.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2014 às 12:27)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e 8,0ºC. Mínima de 4,6ºC e alguma chuva faca durante a manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 12:56)

Boas,por aqui têm estado a pingar,as nuvens negras já se afastaram  e com sol,com 12.9ºC 60%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2014 às 15:10)

Chove por vezes moderado, desde há uns 15min.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

Boas,cerca das 15h caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do dia...dei um 1.0mm e descida na temperatura,com 10.4ºC 87%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2014 às 17:14)

Boa tarde estou a ver que hoje deve havido aqui uma espécie de inversão térmica. 

A mínima aqui foi 2.6ºC, mas acredito que tivesse chegado um pouco mais baixo, porque o nascer do sol não é às 5:44h. Tem a ver com o sítio onde tenho o transmissor, digamos que cá em casa tenho dois sítios diferentes um para medir mínima virado a oeste e outro para medir máximas virado a este.


----------



## panda (29 Mar 2014 às 18:40)

Temperatura actual *9.2ºC*
Máxima de hoje 12.2ºC
Céu com algumas abertas


----------



## jotackosta (29 Mar 2014 às 19:37)

Boas!

Dia de céu muito nublado, sem vento.
Máxima: *15ºC*
Mínima: *1ºC*

De momento sigo com *8ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 19:37)

Boas,o resto da tarde ainda foi de algum sol,neste momento nublado e vento muito fraco,com 9.7ºC 84%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 14.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas com o sol sempre a marcar presença. 
não houve vento por aqui. atualmente esta tudo calmo, esta nublado sem vento e com 10.0ºC certinhos. 

extremmos: 3.1ºC minima  \  17.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 20:54)

Boas ,aguaceiros ,com 8.6ºC 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2014 às 21:43)

Agora já com muitas estrelas ,com 8.3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2014 às 21:57)

Dia nublado e fresco
temperatura máxima de 11.5ºC
Mínima de 5.2ºC
Atual 7.3ºC
Avizinham-se dias de chuva e trovoada , na próxima semana


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia .

Por aqui estamos com céu muito nublado com algumas nuvens bem carregadas de negro ,com 8.9ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2014 às 11:39)

Ainda não chove no Sarzedo, mas deve faltar pouco, com o termómetro a marcar 6.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2014 às 15:48)

Aqui é só períodos de chuva moderada, com 11.4ºC.

Mínima de 5.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2014 às 15:57)

Chuva forte agora. 10.9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2014 às 16:41)

Vai caindo certinha e com vento a aumentar de intensidade, *10,9ºC*.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2014 às 16:46)

Chuva e vento fortes de momento. Temperatura a descer


----------



## panda (30 Mar 2014 às 17:02)

Boas
De manha céu muito carregado, a tarde começou a chover
Temperatura *9ºC* e *77%Hr*
 acumulada *3.5mm*


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mar 2014 às 18:36)

Céu Escuro, com algumas pancadas de chuva mais intensa pelo meio. Em combinação com a humidade, actualmente temos uma sensação desagrdável de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2014 às 19:25)

Boas,estava a ver meu BENFICA ,nem dei conta que tinha caido uma boa pancada  ,agora é que estive a supervisionar os registos ,continua muito escuro e alguns pingos,desde as 14h até agora 9.0mm,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco de S.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 12.6ºC e 9.0mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2014 às 20:42)

Chuva moderada a forte, 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

boas

dia de aguaceiros, alguns fortes. mas praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente chove, não ha vento e sigo com a mesma temperatura de ontem 10.0ºC

extremos:  4.3ºC minima  \  15.3ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2014 às 21:45)

Manhã nublada e tarde de chuva
Agora continua a chover
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 9.2ºC
Mínima de 4.5ºC
Atual 8.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2014 às 22:00)

Boas,nublado com alguns pingos,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (30 Mar 2014 às 22:57)

Temperatura *9.1ºC* e *73%Hr*
 acumulada *8.5mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de chuva. cai certinha. e sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

Boa tarde .

Esta noite cairam 2.0mm...neste momento os primeiros aguaceiros da tarde já em marcha ,depois uma manhã de céu muito nublado e sem chuva,com 12.9ºC e vento de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 14:15)

Entretanto a coisa ficou escura ...e chove torrencialmente ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 14:57)

Hoje as nuvens estão a vir da direção SSE...vista previligiada para mim ,por aqui tenho vista aberta virado a sul,muito escuro a vir de lá,ainda não parou de chover e levo 7.0mm desde que começou,com 11.2ºC e vento de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 15:41)

Boas,já não chove e ficou mais claro,mas continua muito nubado e vento de S,com 11.5ºC e um saldo de 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 16:29)

A sul muito negro...nova sarrafada a caminho,aguaceiros ainda brandos,com 12.4ºC e vento moderado de SSE.


----------



## pedro_cvl (31 Mar 2014 às 18:05)

Boas. Por aqui continua de muita chuva e muitas gaivotas!!!!!É verdade sim senhor! As gaivotas visitaram a Covilhã num enorme e barulhento bando


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 18:16)

Boas,os aguaceiros continuam,por vezes moderados e vento de SSE,com 12.5ºC 93%HR,de  12.0mm.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (31 Mar 2014 às 18:19)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Por aqui continua de muita chuva e muitas gaivotas!!!!!É verdade sim senhor! As gaivotas visitaram a Covilhã num enorme e barulhento bando





Sim realmente é estranho
Será que estão a fugir da tempestade???

Por aqui muito vento, muita chuva e nevoeiro, com 6ºC


----------



## CptRena (31 Mar 2014 às 18:41)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Por aqui continua de muita chuva e muitas gaivotas!!!!!É verdade sim senhor! As gaivotas visitaram a Covilhã num enorme e barulhento bando



Epa, fecharam-lhes a pista e agora andam à nora, à procura de sítio para aterrar. 
Talvez vão e aterrem mesmo no espelho de água do datacenter e caguem aquela porra toda 

Agora a sério, provavelmente já sentem no ar o que aí vem a SO. Será que a malta aqui na costa também devia de fugir!?


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2014 às 18:54)

As espécies de gaivotas existentes em Portugal Continental, embora escolham por natureza zonas costeiras, não têm o seu habitat exclusivo aí. Existem já comunidades em várias albufeiras no Centro e Norte do país. Assim sendo de uma forma mais ou menos habitual é normal que visitem cidades do interior em busca de alimento


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Boas 
Tarde de muita chuva e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *10.8ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2014 às 19:51)

Nuvens baixas por estes cantos. Tem chovido de forma moderada a forte, o vento é fraco. 

12ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:31)

tarde de períodos de chuva por vezes forte. de tarde com algum vento mas fraquinho. 

atualmente não chove, céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 11.1ºC,
não há iluminação publica desde que mudou a hora  penlo menos em metade da cidade, a outra metade liga as 22h. 

extremos: 9.6ºC minima  \  12.6ºC máxima


----------



## CptRena (31 Mar 2014 às 21:07)

vitamos disse:


> As espécies de gaivotas existentes em Portugal Continental, embora escolham por natureza zonas costeiras, não têm o seu habitat exclusivo aí. Existem já comunidades em várias albufeiras no Centro e Norte do país. Assim sendo de uma forma mais ou menos habitual é normal que visitem cidades do interior em busca de alimento



Talvez até, procurando algo mais requintado 

Doritos FTW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2014 às 21:33)

Boas,aguaceiros e vento moderado de S,com 11.5ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## bigfire (31 Mar 2014 às 21:44)

Hoje o dia foi de bastante chuva, choveu praticamente durante todo o dia, o nevoeiro também apareceu, a temperatura rondou os 15º, neste momento chuve com alguma intensidade, a temperatura 10º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2014 às 22:06)

E enquanto se vai modelando uma uma grande frente de trovoadas essencialmente para o centro e sul, aqui vai chovendo de forma moderada, espero ainda ter direito a uns raios. 

11.2ºC


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2014 às 22:40)

Temperatura nos *10.6ºC* e *84%Hr*
 acumulada *29.2mm*


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2014 às 23:28)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=727405&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Gaivotas na Covilhã


----------

